# NYPD OIS Lower Manhattan



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

We are going to see alot more cops getting hurt or killed if this hesitation to shoot bull shit continues. 
Liveleak.com - Video shows man shot by cops was disarmed by civilian

The man shot by police after coming at them with a knife in a Lower Manhattan bodega Thursday was disarmed by a civilian before the police opened fire, video shows.

The two shocking surveillance videos obtained by The Post show the 55-year-old man raises a knife, appearing to threaten to hurl it at an officer inside Healthy Greens Gourmet on Third Avenue near East 10th Street.

The unstable man continues to walk through the store around 6:40 a.m. - a knife in his right hand and the leash to a dog in the other - as a second cop rushes into the store.

At one point in the video, he turns the knife on the worker behind the counter, who appears to use a pack of cigarettes to lure the man in closer and snatches the knife, handing it over to the cop.

The man then throws his hands up, letting go of his pooch, and walks out of the bodega shoving an officer, with their gun drawn, in the process, the videos show.

The unstable man appears to continue to yell at cops, and marches toward one of them, shoving them, before cops open fire.

The man, whose name was not released, was shot twice in the arm and torso. He was taken to Bellevue Hospital where he was in stable condition.

A spokesperson for the NYPD said it was unclear whether he was armed when he was shot.

No one at the bodega answered the phone when The Post reached out.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, shameful. 

Some people just aren’t cut out for this job and need to quit before they get themselves or others hurt or worse.


----------

